# Getting back in the Rp world {Looking for 1x1}



## iMilkIt (Jul 19, 2016)

Just going to be chill about my rp search for a bit going to see how this go 

*I don't know how people are here when it comes to rping except for what I kind of seen idk*
*Anyway I'm looking for a 1x1 roleplay partner*
*I havn't rped for a some time so I maybe a bit rusty on it so I need a warm up *

*I like character development, I have characters that need that in their lives, plot twist and other interesting things. *

*I can do:*

*F x F *
*F x M*
*M x M*
*Sfw *
*Nsfw {plot & smut ratio 6 & 4 or 5 & 5}*
*Horror*
*Fantasy*
*Sci-Fi *
*Modern *
*Ect *

*I can rp in notes, 1+ para and Lit*

*I can do a lot and open to a lot of things just ask really *
*As long it is interesting I'll do it.*


----------



## lyar (Jul 19, 2016)

iMilkIt said:


> Just going to be chill about my rp search for a bit going to see how this go
> 
> *I don't know how people are here when it comes to rping except for what I kind of seen idk*
> *Anyway I'm looking for a 1x1 roleplay partner*
> ...


Be careful with Nsfw and if you don't already know: People usually rp in private messages on here. I'd rp with you but I'm busy gl!


----------



## iMilkIt (Jul 19, 2016)

@lyar 
Oh ok thank you love!


----------



## Vorelover467 (Jul 19, 2016)

iMilkIt said:


> @lyar
> Oh ok thank you love!


Sure, i'll rp with u. The link to my fa page is below.


----------



## iMilkIt (Jul 20, 2016)

@Vorelover467 
Ok love 
Like me to note you there?


----------



## Julen (Jul 20, 2016)

Meh. I'll rp with you if you want. Why not :3
If you want, just pm me


----------



## Vorelover467 (Jul 20, 2016)

iMilkIt said:


> @Vorelover467
> Ok love
> Like me to note you there?


Sure.


----------

